# Glory Hounds



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Reminder!!
Running the first episodes tonight. It is really good, and emotional.
You can still catch the 2nd hour!
Glory Hounds: Glory Hounds: Animal Planet

This is much better IMO than Alpha dogs


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Yup I'm going to catch the replay at 11pm depending on where you live can't wait... I'll probably :teary: like a baby LOL...


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Really good.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

It was very good. It was sad too. I almost turned it off a couple of times.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I cried. Several times. It was way more intense than I thought it would be. It's completely different than alpha dogs. Although I'm enjoying that show also. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Watched it tonight for the first time. It was okay, Animal Planet has definitely declined over the years though - shows about building fish tanks and hillbillies fisting for catfish is stupid.


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

Great Show! Made me want to go back in uniform!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I missed it, but I'm not even sure I want to see it. I don't want to cry I don't want to hear about anyone dying, getting hurt, etc....I just don't think I can watch it.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It was a very good program.....worth watching.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I liked it, but it does tear you up when Zora is killed by the grenade. I was glad to see SSGT Anderson come out of his incident with fewer injuries than initially suspected and kudos to the film crew for the first aid and assistance in evacuating him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Here is another thread with some nice comments on the shows premier: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/shepherdgirl-dog-story/228538-glory-hounds.html

And another started by Tricky Shepherd that was closed, due to multiple threads: 
_
*Glory Hounds. Who Watched?*
I did.... and yep, I had the waterworks turn on. 

Anyone else?


It was hard to watch, but I think people should watch it. Not only does it show what these dogs do for us... but also our military. I had a hard time watching not only because of the dogs and what those guys had happen to them.... but knowing that my brother and friends were just over there going through the same thing was difficult. It's one thing to hear the gunshots/grenades as I was talking to him (few attacks happened as we were talking).... but to have an actually vision of what he went through... I'm SO thankful I have him home safe.
__________________
Alyssa
-Zira (01/09/11)
-Pakros von Jagenstadt "Duke" (01/06/10) -CGC
-Storm (05/16/12)_


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just watched this today, it was very good. It did make me cry when Zora died  But wow, what an eye opener to what these men and women AND dogs do on a daily basis.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting mine too. 

I think they did a great job with that documentary. It was very sad at times, but I'm glad I watched it.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

It was very good. It made me think about war in general, young men, not even old enough to drink legally...and the dogs. It made me sad. I was glad I watched it, though. Stayed with me for quite a while. Did anyone notice that Zora was re-called right into the gernade? That would just be so dang hard for the handler......


----------



## lithpd101 (Jun 15, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Reminder!!
> Running the first episodes tonight. It is really good, and emotional.
> You can still catch the 2nd hour!
> Glory Hounds: Glory Hounds: Animal Planet
> ...


Alpha Dogs is a reality show and Glory Hounds is a documentary. Can't really compare them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Of course, but they both came out and were publicized in the same week. Alpha dogs was portrayed to be something other than it has turned out to be, IMO. I was looking forward to Alpha dogs and it was disappointing.
Thats where I was making a comparison. 
Glory hounds is a 'special'/ not going to be a series, and I understand why... very difficult subject matter and filming must have been challenging as well.


----------



## Seeingeyepupmom (Feb 25, 2013)

*I thought the same thing!*



GSD2 said:


> It was very good. It made me think about war in general, young men, not even old enough to drink legally...and the dogs. It made me sad. I was glad I watched it, though. Stayed with me for quite a while. Did anyone notice that Zora was re-called right into the gernade? That would just be so dang hard for the handler......


I would never want to be in the situation, but I observed the same thing!...why did he recall her closer to grenade? They made a point (later in the documentary) to say that another handler/dog made NO mistakes...but they didn't say that about Zora's handler...so sad for all involved!


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

It was hard to tell on television, but I wonder if the grenade was closer to Zora than the handler, and she was already in the kill radius. If that was the case then he may have tried to get him closer to him, which would have been his only option? Just wondering.


----------



## Seeingeyepupmom (Feb 25, 2013)

I certainly hope so...but that leash was LONG. and the producers had to know how it would come across. I was really hoping they would explain it away....but they didn't.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

misfits said:


> It was hard to tell on television, but I wonder if the grenade was closer to Zora than the handler, and she was already in the kill radius. If that was the case then he may have tried to get him closer to him, which would have been his only option? Just wondering.


I do think this was the case. I think he realized the dog was near the gernade and did what he could to try to get her away. Or he made the best decision he could in a split second, so sad either way. I was thinking it would be a tough one to get over for a dog handler. I guess in war there are tons of situations that many never do get over.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

This was a real eye opener as to what they really go through over there. I am glad this was on here, or I would have never seen it. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

This might be good to watch with my kids. I've been holding Saving Private Ryan for my oldest--she's now 17 and I think every high school kid should watch it. Then they might have a new perspective on what's *really* important and worth engaging in drama about. 

This show maybe all of us could watch now, though.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

misfits said:


> It was hard to tell on television, but I wonder if the grenade was closer to Zora than the handler, and she was already in the kill radius. If that was the case then he may have tried to get him closer to him, which would have been his only option? Just wondering.


That's what I was thinking. At first it seemed like the grenade landed smack in between them, and he called the dog INTO the grenade... but what else could he have done? He could have run the other way and NOT called the dog, and hoped that she would not follow. He could have run toward her and directly into the kill zone. It seemed to me he was just trying to get her away from the grenade in the only way he knew how. Really tragic.

Good program. Definitely a tear-jerker.

I was wondering why one of the dogs had a docked tail? I have seen this in military working dogs before, and always wondered why. Main thing I can think of is if the dog is a chronic and enthusiastic tail-wagger, it could bang into things and create noise and movement that would alert the enemy.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Freestep said:


> That's what I was thinking. At first it seemed like the grenade landed smack in between them, and he called the dog INTO the grenade... but what else could he have done? He could have run the other way and NOT called the dog, and hoped that she would not follow. He could have run toward her and directly into the kill zone. It seemed to me he was just trying to get her away from the grenade in the only way he knew how. Really tragic.
> 
> Good program. Definitely a tear-jerker.
> 
> I was wondering why one of the dogs had a docked tail? I have seen this in military working dogs before, and always wondered why. Main thing I can think of is if the dog is a chronic and enthusiastic tail-wagger, it could bang into things and create noise and movement that would alert the enemy.


Some also lose it from injuries. Since they don't care about looks, just ability to work and comfort for the dog..... once it's injured, most likely it's coming off. My brother had one that he called to help a few times that had no tail. He said the handler told him that it happened during a mission. Tail was broken badly and it was best for the dog if they took it off. My brother said it didn't stop her one bit... she was one of the best over there.

I've seen police K9s here like that too, for the same reason.


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

I just watched this last night on DVR and I was doing well till they put the American flag on Zora. I just lost it. My wife said, I don't want to watch that and I said just because you don't watch it doesn't mean it doesn't happen. I have so much respect for our brave men, women, and dogs that fight for our freedom. God Bless them all.....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

bigd3077 said:


> I just watched this last night on DVR and I was doing well till they put the American flag on Zora. I just lost it. My wife said, I don't want to watch that and I said *just because you don't watch it doesn't mean it doesn't happen. I have so much respect for our brave men, women, and dogs that fight for our freedom. God Bless them all....*.


:thumbup:


----------

